# What's the deal with the post restrictiond.



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Keep getting notices that I can make so many more posts until Today at various times until I have so many more posts. Shows I need 7 more posts Today before 7:53 PM. Can I get those 7 more posts here one at a time? Let's find out and see what happens.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Now it says I can only make 3 more posts until 7"53 PM


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Here goes another post.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Still says I can make 4 more posts until 7:53 PM


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

You can make it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The Norseman said:


> You can make it!


Don't give up!
Winners never quit! :lol:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Got cut off but now I can make 1 more post until 8:45 PM so guess this is it for the next hour,


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

You can make 1 more posts until 29 October 2018 - 08:03 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 2 more approved posts


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

One more post and you are free!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like it's something to limit spammers so they can't post three hundred times before they get banned.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep, one day you will click on the forum and it's full of spam. Adds for fake documents or something. The restrictions are to limit those. Hang in there, everything is going to be fine.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

A probationary period, if you will........


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

The number of allowed posts seems to be decreasing .... The way I read this is that I can only make 3 more posts between now and 05:59 PM unless I make one more post then the allowed number of 3 posts is no longer in place ... go figure ..... how can I only be allowed 3 more posts until I make one more post....bet this post doesn't free it up .... Oh, well, anyway, here goes another post.
 You can make 3 more posts until Today, 05:59 PM. This restriction is in place until you have 1 more approved post


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like this worked. The post restrictions have stopped harassing me.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome to the real SSF, Renegade!

I think a better quote about not giving up... and moving away from tyw notion of winning and loosing... is

It is okay to give out, but to give up is less than who you are.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

As a great football coach once said : "Winning isn't everything, it is the only thing.

Another favorite is "If you can't join them, beat them".


----------

